# First injury on Utah's driverless shuttle during unexpected stop (with video)



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://kutv.com/news/local/first-injury-on-utahs-driverless-shuttle-during-unexpected-stop
they say it's safe while also saying....



> The operator is now more frequently reminding people that abrupt stops are possible.


lol what a joke

stopping on a dime for no reason at all is what these things do lol

Waymo always get rear ended for stopping for no reason.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

SDC shuttle has top speed of 12 mph and still injures people. So the DOT had to lower it to 9 mph. :biggrin:

...imagine if it were going 20 or 40 mph.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Pack it up boys! The robot cars have replaced us ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" But they Said it was SAFE


uberdriverfornow said:


> https://kutv.com/news/local/first-injury-on-utahs-driverless-shuttle-during-unexpected-stop
> they say it's safe while also saying....
> 
> lol what a joke
> ...


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Pack it up boys! The robot cars have replaced us ...


Only if you've been cruising at 9 miles per hour everywhere you go...


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Only if you've been cruising at 9 miles per hour everywhere you go...


9 mph is 7 mph faster than DC rush hour traffic ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> SDC shuttle has top speed of 12 mph and still injures people. So the DOT had to lower it to 9 mph. :biggrin:
> 
> ...imagine if it were going 20 or 40 mph.


Can you imagine the torture of riding along in a 9 mph vehicle??!! And the total aggravation such a slow moving vehicle is causing all the other drivers on the road??!!


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Can you imagine the torture of riding along in a 9 mph vehicle??!! And the total aggravation such a slow moving vehicle is causing all the other drivers on the road??!!


What is even the point of it? It's pretty much useless. It would be faster, not to mention safer, to just walk.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://kutv.com/news/local/first-injury-on-utahs-driverless-shuttle-during-unexpected-stop
> they say it's safe while also saying....
> 
> lol what a joke
> ...


I assume they must have multiple cameras and they obviously have a safety operator but they don't know why the thing slammed on its brakes?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I assume they must have multiple cameras and they obviously have a safety operator but they don't know why the thing slammed on its brakes?


It probably just had to break hard to avoid a passing twig blowing in the wind.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SDC are just a scam to sucker VC to invest large sums of money.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> It probably just had to break hard to avoid a passing twig blowing in the wind.


Maybe so. I was guessing a bird. Either way it's a problem.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> 9 mph is 7 mph faster than DC rush hour traffic ?


And 8.9 mph faster than California 405 traffic


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> What is even the point of it? It's pretty much useless. It would be faster, not to mention safer, to just walk.


Shuttle...

As in from parking or public transit to nearby location (often times schools, medical or business/office complexes).
Usually within a closed environment.

And, if you thin you can walk 9 miles in one hour please stop driving and develop that special walk for speed walking competitively (for money) as the cash prizes are pretty good at the high end.

You would be averaging just over 6 minutes a mile when the average is 12...


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Only in Utah. If that was California, grandpa would have called Larry H Parker while he was still on the floor.


----------

